# BagRiders, Thank you for being the professionals you are!



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Will, Rali, and Team! 


I have purchased from several other well know companies but have never been satisfied with service, quality, or knowledge until I came across you guys. 

I cant say enough about bagriders. They are patient, knowledgeable, and friendly. They will talk with you about your set up and give suggestions based on your needs, NOT theirs. 

I'll admit I'm hard to please but every time I come to them they earn my business all over again. 

Thank you for all you do Bag Riders!


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

i had the same great experience with them thank you Rali and Will you guys where beyond helpful and very friendly 

deff. going to be buying from you guys again and also recommend anyone to do the same :thumbup:


----------



## jay22 (Sep 6, 2010)

These guys are awesome. I have probably placed 5 orders or so in the past two months and everything has been delivered on time and they were able to answer any questions i had :thumbup:even when they were back ordered on dorbritz brackets they let me know the same day i ordered. I received them two days before they said i would  Thanks guys


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

This is great news! I'm going to give John a call and order my full e-level kit from them next week.


----------



## illalwaysbefasterthanyou (Apr 26, 2010)

These guys are the ish! Just got my order today and ordered it on monday! thanks for the awesome customer service! gonna be ordering more parts shortly to finish my setup! :beer:


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Same experience as the OP. I even had a few problems with malfunctioning products (NOT their fault), and they took care of it all, promptly.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Same here! Got all my questions answered and also got input on what I needed and didn't need. 

Thanks guys bags are going on tomorrow!


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

They get a big :thumbup: from me also....


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

lindsay is cool. Will is ok, but definitely not as cool as lindsay.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the love folks. 



Kiddie Rose said:


> lindsay is cool. Will is ok, but definitely not as cool as lindsay.


 :facepalm: :heart:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

They deff live up to their rep, great company and their service is top notch :thumbup::thumbup: If I ever order bags again its the only place I'll go :heart:


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

i :heart: bagriders and there team :thumbup: answered all my questions real fast and shipping was super quick


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the love :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> This is great news! I'm going to give John a call and order my full e-level kit from them next week.


Did that store credit come through for you?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

:thumbup: for bagriders. Hooked up myself, brother, and a friend a couple months ago with our autopilot v2 management order.


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

A big thanks goes out to Will & Rali. They have been very helpful. 

:thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

they are very helpful, thanks to them i also starting buying exactly what i need and they helped me every step of the way


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :thumbup:





Markg813 said:


> :thumbup: for bagriders. Hooked up myself, brother, and a friend a couple months ago with our autopilot v2 management order.





Asicks said:


> A big thanks goes out to Will & Rali. They have been very helpful.
> 
> :thumbup:





hussdog426 said:


> they are very helpful, thanks to them i also starting buying exactly what i need and they helped me every step of the way


 Thanks again for all the love folks.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

i'm just gonna add to this my story, 

My left reat bag was leaking from the fitting and the threads were messed up. I called and spoke with Will and he said no problem send it on in and we will send you a new one ASAP. I sent my bag in the same day with standard ups shipping. Thinking like most companies they will ship out my new bag when they recieve my bad one, i was bummed that I will be without a car for about a week. As i am tracking my old bag going to them my wife text me at work 2 days after I talked to Will on the phone and says that a small box from bag riders showed up. I about crapped my pants. They sent the new replacement bag with 2 day shipping before my old bag even got to them and it is still in transit right now. They even threw in a new fitting! 

I cant express enough how high the level of professonalism and customer service is that I have experienced with this company! Never have I been so pleased with any aftermarket car parts company like I have with the guys from Bag Riders. 

Thanks again sooooo much guys!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Bagriders saved my baby from a tree once. just kidding, i don't have a tree. :screwy:

Anywho
I:heart:BR
I'll be ordering my second setup from BR for my new car this month :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Bagriders saved my baby from a tree once. just kidding, i don't have a tree. :screwy:
> 
> Anywho
> I:heart:BR
> I'll be ordering my second setup from BR for my new car this month :thumbup:


A setup for your CC? :heart:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A setup for your CC? :heart:


Yep, after sandy took the Rabbit i figured i'll upgrade. Ended up with a 4motion VR6 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Yep, after sandy took the Rabbit i figured i'll upgrade. Ended up with a 4motion VR6 :thumbup:


Oh sick a 4Mo?! Enjoy it Bruno.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

StanceWorks - Kevins Bagged Impreza by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

StanceWorks - Kevins Bagged Impreza by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Definitely had a good experience with Bag Riders as well. Rali took care of me. Ordered a gauge, new compressor, pressure switch, and some other stuff from them last summer/fall and they were very helpful in getting me exactly what i needed. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

received a full V2 kit with bags and tank and some parts were missing (from airlift there packaging) Rali from bag riders contacted and got airlift to send me the parts directly within a few days. best online feedback from a company i have ever received! they have my business and would recommend them to anyone!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Kiddie Rimzo said:


> lindsay is cool. Will is ok, but definitely not as cool as lindsay.


Where is the "Like" button?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

hazy450 said:


> i'm just gonna add to this my story,
> 
> My left reat bag was leaking from the fitting and the threads were messed up. I called and spoke with Will and he said no problem send it on in and we will send you a new one ASAP. I sent my bag in the same day with standard ups shipping. Thinking like most companies they will ship out my new bag when they recieve my bad one, i was bummed that I will be without a car for about a week. As i am tracking my old bag going to them my wife text me at work 2 days after I talked to Will on the phone and says that a small box from bag riders showed up. I about crapped my pants. They sent the new replacement bag with 2 day shipping before my old bag even got to them and it is still in transit right now. They even threw in a new fitting!
> 
> ...


i wish more companies were like this, my company does this kind of stuff as well and our customers always seem confused when it happens it is like people have become ok with crappy customer service


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, Rali!

















3 gal








dual 444 cc








performance fronts
















double bellow rear








iLevel








rocker switch








rocker switch dash cubby


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

[email protected] helped me find everything I would need for my air ride setup that I will be ordering this week! Props to Bag Riders for great customer service and honest answers...keep up what you're doing for the Air Ride community! eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> Where is the "Like" button?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GTI_93 said:


> [email protected] helped me find everything I would need for my air ride setup that I will be ordering this week! Props to Bag Riders for great customer service and honest answers...keep up what you're doing for the Air Ride community! eace:


Thanks for the love :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

long island sound said:


> Thanks, Rali!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you have a solid setup in the works :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The guys at BR are the epitome of awesome customer service :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> The guys at BR are the epitome of awesome customer service :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup: Thanks Kyle


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, Will

I finally dropped the R off with Swoops for a hardlines install early this morning. Stay tuned 

Kevin



[email protected] said:


> It looks like you have a solid setup in the works :thumbup:


----------

